# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  pornohub.com (заявка №19256)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Видимо уже встречались. Установился вирус pornohub.com  и посредине рабочего стола тусует окно с предложением отправлять смс для разблокировки. Диспетчер задач не запускается, браузер не запускается и пракчтисеки все не запускается. Разблокировал с помощью кодов взятых на сайте касперского.
Дата обращения: 17.05.2010 15:49:42
Номер заявки: 19256

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*18.05.2010 12:00:17* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\WINDOWS\system32\mvcVfwDV100.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 200704 байт дата файла: 20.02.2007 19:58:38 версия: "1.0.0.9" копирайты: "Copyright © 2004" *C:\WINDOWS\system32\srnh.lto* - Trojan.Win32.Agent2.cqzi
 размер: 20480 байт дата файла: 17.05.2010 15:10:20 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 5.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoad1.59108; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Oficla.2; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] *I:\autorun.inf* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 52 байт дата файла: 05.11.2008 13:19:36 *I:\setup.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 319488 байт дата файла: 03.12.2008 13:38:50 версия: "1, 2, 1, 1" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2001-2008, Western Digital Corporation"

----------

